# SBH's Tia and Indy



## jaymie124 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey all! Possibly expecting two foals this year from:

Tia (maiden) is about 7 I don't have papers handy as I type this but will get reg names asap.

Black appy (appy back ground and has white spots on top of back) AMHR/AMHA 34"

bred to a brown and white 33" blanket appy. mini go rounds image of chanti

Breed dates are: April-November

I have owned this mare since mid January.

Indy 33" buckskin mare AMHR 6 years old. Maiden as well.

Bred too: 3FS Streeter hot rod lincoln sorrel paint not sure on his height off the top of my head.

Bred 4/20-7/4

I have owned this mare since 3/07/15

Tia is more of a "problem pony" and I have s weakness for problem ponies. Some of you might remember my thread on Kota. (Still have her not bred but planning on this year) Kota is a completely different horse now but was s bad biter and kicker when I first got her. Very similar to Tia. She hasn't kicked since she first arrived and has never offered to bite. She is very hard to catch in field and is quite timid and does not like to be touched except when caught she likes her forehead, neck, and rump scratched. I don't think she knows how to handle love. She is coming around but not all the way there yet. Attached are photos of Tia from January. I need to take more recent photos. Not sure if she is bred or not yet. Hoping so. Lol!

Indy is as sweet and gentle as they come. Easy to catch, hug, rub all over, and fall in love with. She actually does feel like she might (?) have a bag starting. She isn't confirmed pregnant either. Attaching pics from yesterday and Saturday.

I currently have these girls at seperate pastures. (Too many ponies to all fit in one... Hehe) I plan to move Indy to the barn closest to my house with stall and run asap. I just need to move horses around first. I will take more udder shots and belly shots later today for reference. When I head out to the main barn I will attempt to get some of Tia if she will allow herself to be caught. Lol!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 10, 2015)

Couple more of Tia.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey Jaymie,

Your mares are lovely , welcome back. Looking forward to watching your mares as they progress. I have a little mare like Tia. Very timid , but I like a challenge and believe every horse has a story to tell.

Best of Luck


----------



##  (Mar 10, 2015)

Pretty girls and we look forward to watching them progress. More pictures are always welcome. And two maidens will have us watching very closely! And I'm excited as SPOTS are on my future here!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 10, 2015)

Both are pretty. I like Tia bc she reminds me of my little mare.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome!!! Very cute little ladies


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey back everyone- and thanks for the welcomes! I've been out of town last few days and my email didn't receive that I had replies. Hmm :/ I am about 80% sure I felt a kick in indy's belly. Tia did not want caught yesterday. Lol so i tried to get far away pics 

Our reg names are:

Mini Go Rounds Princess Maritaten

CFM Independence Buckaroo

Is it just me or does indy's udder looks very slightly fuller than the otjher day? They sure felt it. But it could just be wishful thinking tricking me haha. Do maiden mares often have "fat udders"? Just curious because I noticed another (completely open) mini has what feels like quite an udder at the top! Not in the nipples but directly above that keeping the bag tight. It doesn't stretch down but it def has something and not empty like the rest of my maidens.

Fingers crossed hoping we get at least one cutie this year! If not Tia will be bred to my leopard stallion Braveheart (I was so excited about him I made a thread a while back "Bissel mounds Monte carlo grand son")

And the cutie in the back of the picture of Tia is her best friend Roxy reg name Rockin J Farms Run Around Roxy. Mickey Mouse, Egyptian kings, and boogerman breeding in a sweet gentle- but stubborn! Silver dapple package with a stunning blue eye



(purchased 2/24/15)


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 13, 2015)

They are looking great.

Can't wait to see what they are holding special for you. I really like "Indy".


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2015)

Actually, the nipples appear changed, so it's good to see positive things happening!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have not posted because her bag is holding steady with no more improvement from the last photo lol I will update more once they update physically ???


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome. Nice mares



I love buckskins I definitely want one in the future!

Goodun with them


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the update. You know us old Aunties worry when too much time goes by without an update, so we appreciate you for posting!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 20, 2015)

I try to keep you guys in the loop.



all is well. I was specifically looking for a buckskin I just love the coloring. I just wish she had the dorsal stripe and blacker knees. She is such a sweet heart as well. Thinking about giving her a trace clip in the next week or so


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 30, 2015)

All is still well, hasn't been much if any progression. They still have a ways they could go though. ?


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the update! You know how we worry!


----------



## jaymie124 (Jul 2, 2015)

Indy and Tia both had heats. Indy hoping for a 2016 baby with my appy braveheart. Tia. Well Tia suddenly grew a belly over night. Literally just noticed it this week. They have been on pasture and only come up briefly and I check them for injuries etc but I guess it's just been subtly growing. Took her out checked her over. We have an udder progressing as well! No clue on this due date as she was with stallion through most of the summer. (Information from previous owner) im thinking we have about a month or so before we have a bundle. But here are our pics! Also including the daddy and january photos for reference.

I am very excited as I didn't think I would be having any this year with her coming into heat


----------



## jaymie124 (Jul 2, 2015)

It's too late for indy as she would have had hers by June. (Was with her stud until July)


----------



## chandab (Jul 2, 2015)

This year, I don't know if I'd discount Indy... several mares have gone over a year.


----------



## jaymie124 (Jul 4, 2015)

Indy hasn't shown any progression since. I think my mind was tricking me because I was so hopefull. Haha she has not gained weight and has no sign of an udder. We are still watching her but I do not feel like she will have one this year. (But who knows? I was wrong with TIA!)

Pics of TIA from bringing her from the main barn to my house. I keep most of my horses on my family relatives property about 30 minutes away but felt I needed to bring her home so I can watch her and be there for her and its much easier.





Belly popped back up and her small bag went by by for the most part. Her belly is still up and I haven't had a chance to feel her bag today or take photos but I plan on it soon. I don't really think she will go this week or next week but I have no idea what day she is on as it was pasture breeding may-October of last year.


----------



## jaymie124 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry photos didn't attach!


----------



##  (Jul 6, 2015)

Such a pretty girl, and good she's closer for you. LOVE that lacing on her back!


----------

